# Starcraft 2 Freeze



## Shrike (6. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich hab neuerdings nen Problem mit Starcraft 2 und zwar schmiert mir der Rechner komplett ab ==> Neustart!
Bisher liefs ohne Probleme, habe dann ne neue Graka eingebaut:
Vorher 4870 jz: 6950@6970
Da lag der Verdacht natürlich nahe, dass es am Biosflashen oder an den Temps liegt.
Allerdings ist Furmark, jede Version von 3Dmark und Crysis auf max Details kein Problem für die Graka. Habe sie auch mal runtergetaktet mit dem selben Ergebnis...
Dann hab ich mir MSI Afterburner dl  und den Lüfter so angepasst dass die Graka nicht zu warm wird... wieder kein Erfolg in SC.
Ramtest hab ich gemacht, CPU wird auch nicht zu warm und Netzteil ist neu und hat 750 Watt....
Hab bei SC2 inne Variables.txt. dies hier eingefügt:
frameratecap=60
frameratecapGlue=30

Jetzt hab ich im Menu zwar kein 100%load vonner Graka mehr, aber immer noch so 75% -.-
Kann doch auch nicht richtig sein?!
Außerdem kann es eg nicht an dem Temps liegen, da ich mich im Menu so lange aufhalten kann wie ich will und erst wenn ich ein Spiel joine/erstell kackt der am Ende des Ladebildschirm bzw. innerhalb der ersten Minute des Games ab...

Jetzt fällt mir gerade auf, dass im Catalyst nicht mehr dieses Powertune +-20 angezeigt wird o_O
Verstehs nicht mehr...

Kann wer helfen?

Danke im Voraus!

Mfg,

Shrike


----------



## Eiche (6. Januar 2011)

mal Treiber neu installierst bevor du die Garantie verbrennst?


----------



## Shrike (6. Januar 2011)

Graka Treiber meinste?
Wie kommste darauf, dass ich die Garantie verbrenne? -.-


----------



## Eiche (6. Januar 2011)

wenn das bios nicht von Hersteller stammt und im Zusammenhang mit einem Problem drauf kommt erlischt die Garantie


----------



## The_Rock (6. Januar 2011)

Das hatter ja schon getan, von daher... ;P

Versuch mal VSYNC ein oder auszuschalten. Damit hatten schon etliche Rechner Probleme.
Edit: Auch mal niedrigste Details ausprobieren. Falls es geht, Stück für Stück die Effekte hinzuschalten.


----------



## Shrike (6. Januar 2011)

So,

Treiber neuinstalliert und mit/ohne vsynk, hilft beides nicht ):
Jetzt mal das mit den Details probiern.
Heute nachmittag ist mir das gleiche Problem einmal bei The Witcher aufgefallen, aber nur einmal....
langsam keine Lust mehr den Rechner dauernd neuzustarten^^

Update:
Auf min und midd Details hab ich jeweils länger als 10 mins gespielt und erst ab high details (kein ultra) ist der so nach 5 Minuten wieder abgeschmiert?
Aber alle anderen Programme die mind ebenso anstrengend für die Graka sind haben keine Probleme auch Heaven Bench und StoneGiant etc.?!
Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen???

Update 2: Habe Starcrat 2 mit Ultra Details und Lüftersteuerung auf 60% 5 mins spielen können, dann ist der Rechner wieder abgestürzt obwohl die Temps der Grafikkarte nicht über 50°C gekommen sind -.-

Bitte um Lösungsvorschläge!


----------



## Eiche (7. Januar 2011)

zurück falshen


----------



## Shrike (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn alle anderen Programme keine Probleme bereiten obwohl sie deutlich anspruchsvoller sind als SC2, dann dürfte es doch eg nicht am flashen liegen...


----------



## kassi (8. Januar 2011)

CPU undervoltet oder übertaktet?


----------



## Shrike (8. Januar 2011)

Übertaktet, aber stellt kein Problem dar, weder mir Prime nocht sonstwo.
Außerdem schon seit fast 2 Jahren übertaktet....


----------



## kassi (8. Januar 2011)

Hmm ich hab meinen PC auch übertaktet und der lief 30min mit Prime stabil, bei SCII setzte der innerhalb eines Spiels aus...einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Eiche (8. Januar 2011)

zudem das nicht bedeutet das er nach 2jahren immer noch stabil ist


----------



## Shrike (9. Januar 2011)

Also, hab das Problem gelöst, CPU war unschuldig 
Das bios der 6970 hat den vram meiner  6950 mit zu viel spannung versorgt, was die nicht vertragen hat.
Hab jetzt nen bios, welches die zusätzlichen shader freischalter, die spannungen aber beibehält.
Per Afterburner hab ich die Karte jetzt stabil auf 840, 1325 Mhz laufen( mehr geht mit Afterburner atm noch nicht).

Mfg


----------

